# General Business Category > Technology Forum > [Question] Email problems with Mweb?

## Mark Atkinson

I'm just wondering if anybody else is experiencing problems sending emails via an Mweb internet account. 

I have 2 different email accounts belonging to my two business domains. Both are hosted using Gridhost.  

The problem I have is sending emails. I can receive emails with no hassles, but since yesterday, sending them is impossible.  It keeps asking me for my username and password, which I know for a fact are correct.

Also, my partner can send emails from the same domains with no problems from his place. I've tried on 2 different computers.  

Funny thing is, as soon as I change to my WebAfrica DSL account, I can send with no issues.  I also experienced this problem at my girlfriend's place a couple weeks ago. Funny enough, she also has an Mweb DSL connection.

Anybody else having this problem?  I suspect it has something to do with the peering problems/disputes amongst the various ISPs.

----------


## Martinco

> The problem I have is sending emails. I can receive emails with no hassles, but since yesterday, sending them is impossible.  It keeps asking me for my username and password, which I know for a fact are correct.


I stand to be corrected but this problem normally indicates that the ISP s authenticating server is not working.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

So I guess an angry phone call to Mweb is needed?  :Boxing:

----------


## Dave A

I can think of a number of things that might be going wrong.

First step - Check your email account settings in your email program (Outlook, whatever) to see which SMTP server you are using for sending emails. Is it your domain's SMTP server or it an ISP SMTP server?

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Ermmm... 

SMTP server is mail.redgiantdesign.co.za.  Think that's the domains SMTP server because I got all the details from the cPanel.

----------


## Dave A

In that case, you can safely tear a strip off MWeb. MWeb has quite a reputation for being email unfriendly. It would be no surprise to find they've deprioritised port 25 throughput - or even blocked it.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Why would they do that though?

----------


## Dave A

Why does Mweb flush legitimate business mail to their business clients?
Why did Telkom effectively block port 2028 to overseas servers on their shaped ADSL offering up until very recently?

They'll say it's low priority usage on overcrowded bandwidth, or the fight against spam, or preventing botnet generated email traffic - but ultimately I suggest they have no real respect for their paying customers.

----------


## Neville Bailey

And that is one of the reason's why I switched to web-based Gmail a few years ago...

There are many others reasons, which can be discussed elsewhere.

----------


## dorris

Hi Mark.

Just happened to come across this thread.
Certain ISP's we have picked .... like Mweb, Iburst and Cellc block port 25 for outgoing mail servers off their networks.
You can either use their recommended smtp servers.
Although if you are a roadwarrior, this can be quite painful switching all the time.
The alternative, We have opened up port 26 on all our smtp servers as well, so if you are still having these problems, you can change your smtp port from 25 to 26.
In outlook, you can do this by clicking the "More settings" Button, and navigating to the advanced tab.
Regards
Doram

----------


## AmithS

I think Dave is right,

I used to have similar problems only for sending if eg, I used Vodacom email but Neotel connection or cell c connection - I would then need to change the smtp from Vodamail to Neotel SMTP if using neotel internet or cell c SMTP if using cell c internet (Just call the internet provider and ask for the SMTP)

Hope you get it sorted out!

----------


## Mark Atkinson

I haven't had problems in a while.

I think I did what Dorris suggested - changed the port from 25 to 26, after I had another look at the email settings provided by Gridhost.

Thanks anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## AmithS

Glad its sorted. I must also try that next time, maybe its an easier solution to changing the entire SMTP  :Smile:

----------

